# Good forex news site?



## NAsX (2 October 2008)

Hi guys,

I've started looking into forex, mainly the futures contracts, and was wondering if there are any good forex specific news sites, such as MarketWatch for equity. 

I've found a couple such as DailyFX, FX TV...etc, but none of them seem to get updated regularly, or as frequent as say MarketWatch.

Any recommendations appreciated.

Cheers
NAsX


----------



## tayser (2 October 2008)

www.forexfactory.com

check out their forums too.


----------



## Kauri (2 October 2008)

You could try this one... I find it great..   
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/ 

 Cheers
,,,,,,,,,,,Kauri


----------



## white_goodman (2 October 2008)

Kauri said:


> You could try this one... I find it great..
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/
> 
> Cheers
> ,,,,,,,,,,,Kauri




nah its pretty ****


----------



## Page (24 February 2009)

I think the best site for Forex news is www.forexpros.com/
It provide you daily analysis, charts, technical and fundamental analysis of the market and more..


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 February 2009)

tayser said:


> www.forexfactory.com
> 
> check out their forums too.




seconded. although due to popularity it can become unresponsive during big news.


----------



## Timmy (24 February 2009)

Have to second the nomination of forexfactory, it is excellent.  Couple of thoughts though.  

What sort of “news” are you talking about?  Is it news of what the result of some expected, scheduled, economic release is; for example, what is the NFP figure, the CPI, etc.?  Sites like forexfactory and such should provide a reasonably timely result for these types of releases.  I would suggest, though, that paid services such as Bloomberg and Reuters will be marginally quicker with these releases (happy to be contradicted on this).  When I say paid services I mean a Bloomberg or Reuters terminal, not the company websites.  

Or is it “new” news, news of the unexpected and unscheduled?  For example, a terrorist attack, missile tests from North Korea, an oil pipeline fire …. stuff like this?  First thing you will see is the currencies move, then paid news services will (most likely) carry the story (Bloomberg or Reuters terminal), then the free services (websites etc.).

Anyway, 'nuff thinkin', couple of other alternatives…

http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/english/marketwatch/
http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/english/marketwatch/market_news_list/

and

http://www.fxstreet.com/news/forex-news/


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 February 2009)

http://www.ransquawk.com/squawk

might be worth looking at too.


----------



## Timmy (24 February 2009)

Norm - is that site address correct?


----------



## BentRod (24 February 2009)

Take the sqawk off the end.

Do you use a squawkbox Norm??


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 February 2009)

oh theyve changed it from when i last used it.

it used to be 30 seconds delayed for free users, now its 2 minutes.



i used to use it when i was trading manually, now much of my energy is into EAs so i have less use for the news squawk.


----------



## macca (25 February 2009)

I haven't tried this for awhile but if you open a game account with Oanda, then open up their news section and have the box open at news time, it used to be a live feed into the window a few seconds after the announcement.

The other way is to have the news at FF open, refresh about 5 mins before due, you will get a small green icon next to the scheduled announcement, click on this icon just after news time and you will get the details much quicker than refreshing the whole page.

HTH


----------

